# Only in Canada



## PMedMoe (1 Apr 2009)

Article Link
Ottawa Sun
By GREG WESTON

Osama bin Laden works at Pearson Airport loading security-cleared luggage on departing flights, while the wife of a mafia drug lord sorts in-bound luggage before it gets to customs. 

OK, it's just an April Fool's joke. 

Or maybe not. 

According to federal Auditor General Sheila Fraser, despite billions of tax dollars poured into airport security in the past few years, background checks on the people who work there are still run on a wing and a prayer. 

On any given day, we are led to believe, there is a fair chance authorities simply would not know if there were terrorists or drug smugglers working behind the airport security lines. 

For example, Fraser's latest report on government waste and stupidity includes a case of airport security clearance being granted to someone with "assault and weapons convictions, and (who) was under investigation for a murder relating to drug smuggling at a large airport." 

Well, duh. 

Ordinary taxpayers and travellers might be excused for wondering how any of this is possible in 2009. 

In the nearly eight years since the 9/11 terrorist attacks, governments have blown a fortune on baggage scanners, bomb sniffers and passenger friskers. 

Travellers are forced to endure all forms of delay, inconvenience and indignity as authorities search for deadly nail clippers and other concealed weapons of mass destruction. 

Meanwhile, turns out all the actual bad guys have to do to penetrate the airport security barrier is apply for a job, lie on their resume, and show up for work. 

Only in Canada. 

More on link


----------



## zipperhead_cop (5 Apr 2009)

I love the final comment on that article.   ;D


----------

